# 2nd cycles



## footie (Jun 16, 2013)

Can someone confirm how long between cycles ivfwales allow you until wecan try again. Also is it a fresh and frozen go that you get? We have 4 embies so arent expecting a frozen go. Does this change and another cycle given if you have medical reasons for infertility - i.e my husband is on medication to produce testosterone as his pituitary doesnt function. Thanks x


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

We've been told the wait is currently at 9 months even though their own guidelines state it should be no longer than 6.  The consultant can recommend that you been seen earlier but don't hold your breath.  We were told that we didn't have any time to spare and we should get on with our next cycle sooner rather than later but haven't herd anything 6 weeks later - I suppose that's nothing compared to the two and a half years we had to wait for the first one.  

Sorry if I sound bitter - we've had major battles with IVF Wales and nothing has changed despite making official complaints.  And I know we're not the only ones fighting the same battles.

Hope all works out for you.

Sara. xx


----------

